#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Особенности Гелуг

## Аллодой

Вы можете сказать особенности школы Гелуг от других школ Махаяны?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

На русском:
Краткое сравнение пяти тибетских традиций (буддийских и бонской)
На английском:
Special Features of the Gelug Tradition

----------

Ann Ginger (18.03.2011), Antonina (12.05.2011), Joy (30.06.2011), Yeshey Legtsog (17.07.2011), Беня (23.02.2013), Евгения Горенко (16.03.2011), Иван Денисов (19.03.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (23.03.2011), Ритл (10.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2011), Чиффа (16.03.2011), Юндрун Топден (16.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Кратко если, то в Гелуг уделяется особое внимание традиции монашества и обучению пяти наукам входящим в комплекс обучения цаннид - 1. парчин (Праджняпарамита) 2. у ма (Мадхъямака). 3. Виная -дульва (дисциплина) 4. зод (Абхидхарма) 5. цема намрил (достоверное познание). Говорится что если обрести уверенное понимание этих пяти разделов, то будет достигнуто освобождение ото всех страданий сансары. Будут достигнуты высокие качества бодхисаттв и будд. Будет обретена сила ума постичь все Учения Будды.

----------

Ритл (10.01.2013)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Кратко если, то в Гелуг уделяется особое внимание традиции монашества и обучению пяти наукам входящим в комплекс обучения цаннид - 1. парчин (Праджняпарамита) 2. у ма (Мадхъямака). 3. Виная -дульва (дисциплина) 4. зод (Абхидхарма) 5. цема намрил (достоверное познание). Говорится что если обрести уверенное понимание этих пяти разделов, то будет достигнуто освобождение ото всех страданий сансары. Будут достигнуты высокие качества бодхисаттв и будд. Будет обретена сила ума постичь все Учения Будды.


Не уверен что изучение пяти наук является характерной особенностью Гелуг. Изучение этих предметов является общим для всей тибетской традиции. 

Можете сравнить:
1. Гелуг, на примере Сера Чже
2. Кагью, на примере Дрикунг Кагью колледжа
3. Сакья, на примере Института Сакья
4. Ньингма, на примере Нгагьюр Ньингма колледжа монастыря Миндроллинг

----------

Yeshey Legtsog (17.07.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (23.03.2011), Ритл (10.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Да процентов на 80 все школы схожи, но такое определение мне встретилось о Гелуг из намтара Чже Цонкапы (правда у меня отрывки) о пяти науках упор на изучение которых делают в Гелуг.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Не уверен что изучение пяти наук является характерной особенностью Гелуг. Изучение этих предметов является общим для всей тибетской традиции. 
> 
> Можете сравнить:
> 1. Гелуг, на примере Сера Чже
> 2. Кагью, на примере Дрикунг Кагью колледжа
> 3. Сакья, на примере Института Сакья
> 4. Ньингма, на примере Нгагьюр Ньингма колледжа монастыря Миндроллинг


Да, но обучение пяти наукам на основе монашества.

----------


## Manu

Главное отличие Гелук от остальных школ - в философии, в особенности в интерпретации шуньи.  Сами гелукпинцы называют восемь основных (rtsa ba) особенностей (khyad chos), отличающих их систему от других. Эти особенности подразделяют на четыре утверждения (sgrub pa) и четыре отрицания (dgag pa):
1. У любого святого имеется «вкушение непосредственного постижения пустотности – шуньяты»
2. «Признание истинности» относится к «покрову клеш.»
3. Внешняя данность имеет место.
4. Уничтоженное существует реально.
5. Алая-виджняна не существует.
6. Самопознание (вид непосредственного познания) невозможно.
7. Довод сватантры не должен использоваться.
8. Рождение из другого невозможно.

----------

До (01.07.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Да, но обучение пяти наукам на основе монашества.


Не будучи монахом в Тибете не было возможности серьёзного обучения. Поэтому эти пять дисциплин составляют традиционное монашеское образование. Монашество же одинаково актуально для всех тибетских школ.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Если честно, не могу отделаться от ощущения, что в вопросе написано: "А что же я записал в своей традиции?"  :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (16.03.2011), Dorje Dugarov (18.03.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (16.03.2011), Евгения Горенко (16.03.2011), Иван Денисов (19.03.2011), Пема Дролкар (23.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

1) Является ли традиция монашества в гелуг основанной на какой то иной винае чем в других линиях?
2) Является ли традиция сутр в гелуг основанной на каких то иных учениях чем Учение в других линиях?
3) Является ли традиция тантр практикуемая  в гелуг, основанной на каком то необуддизме?

На все три вопроса однозначность отрицательный ответ.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (16.03.2011), Иосиф В (16.03.2011), Мошэ (16.03.2011)

----------


## Manu

В Гелуг в традиции Сутр принято (в отличие от других линий) считать второй поворот колеса учения за учение "установленного смысла", т.е. окончательное, в то время как в др школах таковым считается третий поворот,  и тантры интерпретируются также с этой позиции.
В традиции тантр запрещена практика с кармамудрой и, соответственно прижизненная реализация. Гелукпинцы реализуют в момент смерти (само раннее). Это чтобы не искушать мирян подозрениями в безнравственности, да и самим не искушаться. По этой же причине не рекомендовалась передача тантры Же Дорже внутри Гелук. (Что, впрочем, в Амдо и Китае не очень строго соблюдалось). Кто хотел практиковать, брали ван в Кагью и Сакья. В практике тантр акцент делался на Сандуя (Гухьясамаджа). Она вообще в полноте, наверное, только в Гелук и сохранилась. Виная та же, что и в др. школах, но в отличие от них женатые священнослужители - скорее исключение. В "красношапочных" школах институт нагпа - женатых тантристов - был значительно более развит.

----------

Мошэ (16.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> В Гелуг в традиции Сутр принято (в отличие от других линий) считать второй поворот колеса учения за учение "установленного смысла", т.е. окончательное, в то время как в др школах таковым считается третий поворот


Иными словами, вы хотите сказать что лишь Гелуг придерживается взлядов Рангтонг, в то время как все остальные тибетские школы придерживаются Жентонг?

----------

Мошэ (17.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.03.2011)

----------


## Manu

Не в такой радикальной форме, как в Джонан, но, в общем, да.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Не в такой радикальной форме, как в Джонан, но, в общем, да.


Не понимаю что вы подразумеваете под радикальной формой Жентонг, но тем не менее, за исключением Джонанг, этим взглядам привержены сравнительно немногие ламы, принадлежащие главным образом к Ньингма и Камцанг Кагью. В основном, все четыре школы придерживаются воззрения Рангтонг.

----------


## Manu

Я затруднюсь в статистике относительно современных лам (насколько сравнительно многие или немногие придерживаются этих взглядов), но существуют ведь принципиальные авторы. Например,  Лонченпа и Мипам, на которых  философский дискурс Нигма держится, признают шентон. В Кагью Пемагарпо, 3-й Кармапа, В Сакья  - Сакья Чокден, Горампа -- это "на вскидку", что сразу приходит в голову. Все школы критиковали Цонкапинскую интерпретацию шуньи как "неутвердительного отрицания", на чем Гелукпинский рантон и стоит. 
Каких авторов вы имели в виду? Может, мы с Вами разные книжки читаем -) ?

----------


## Manu

Я затруднюсь в статистике относительно современных лам (насколько сравнительно многие или немногие придерживаются этих взглядов), но существуют ведь принципиальные авторы. Например,  Лонченпа и Мипам, на которых  философский дискурс Нигма держится, признают шентон. В Кагью Пемагарпо, 3-й Кармапа, в Сакья  - Сакья Чокден, Горампа -- это "на вскидку", что сразу приходит в голову. Все школы критиковали Цонкапинскую интерпретацию шуньи как "неутвердительного отрицания", на чем Гелукпинский рантон и стоит. 
А каких авторов Вы имели в виду? Может, мы с Вами разные книжки читаем  :Smilie:  ?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

http://savetibet.ru/2009/10/06/dalai_lama.html
http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dalaiper.htm
http://savetibet.ru/2010/03/10/relig...d_culture.html
http://www.absolutology.org.ru/tibet_philosophy.htm
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....Жентонг
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....BE%D0%BD%D0%B3

----------


## Manu

Не понял, к чему эти ссылки. Если в ответ на мой вопрос, то в них как раз поддерживается точка зрения, что "красношапочные" школы оппонировали Гелук в вопросе о неутвердительном отрицании. В замечательной статье ЕСДЛ показано, что различия нередко неправомерно абсолютизировались, и правильное понимание различий требует глубокого анализа, но нигде не говорится, что во всех школах шентон не признается.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Manu, обозначенные вами, и другие учителя в воззрении опирались не только на Жентонг. Вообще для многих учителей тибетской традиции характерен некоторый симбиоз воззрений Рангтонг-Жентонг. Многие небезосновательно полагают что эти воззрения взаимодополняемы. Из «Полной луны вопросов и ответов», Кагью Кхенпо Зурманг Пема Намгьяла:



> _— Dolpopa and his followers hold consciousness to be rangtong and wisdom to be zhentong.
> — Sakya Chogren considers phenomena–appearances as rangtong and the nature of phenomena – luminosity – as zhentong.
> — Sabsang Mati Panchen maintains subject and object to be rangton and expanse (dbyings) and wisdom to be zhentong.
> — The XIII Karmapa Dudul Dorje considers samsara to be rangtong and nirvana to be zhentong.
> — The VIII Karmapa Mikyo Dorje and his followers take the pure kayas and wisdom to be rangtong in terms of their actual mode of being and to be zhentong in terms of the way they appear.
> — The VIII Situpa Chokyi Jungne considers the side of negation as rangtong and the side of affirmation as zhentong.
> — The Nyingma master Katog Gedse Panchen regards the phase of conclusive resolve during meditative equipoise to be rangtong and the phase of clearly distinguishing during subsequent attainment to be zhentong._


 К списку этих учителей можно также добавить и Джу Мипама.

Вот что пишет Его Святейшество Далай-лама в очерке «Единство старой и новых школ» о центральных учителях Кагью:



> _По поводу философских взглядов можно отметить, что переводчик Марпа изучал теорию пустоты под руководством Майтрипады, который в своём произведении «Десять строф о таковости (Таттвадашака)» писал:_
> 
> *(Взгляды) сторонников и не-сторонников,
> и даже мадхьямиков, не украшенных
> словом гуру, - просто посредственны.*
> 
> _Здесь сказанно, что ни истинные, ни ложные сторонники взглядов школы только сознание не владеют конечной истиной и что даже те представители школы Срединного пути, которые не украшены сущностными наставлениями гуру, только посредственны. В комментарии на этот трактат ученик Майтрипады - Сахаджаваджра отождествляет гуру с несравненным Чандракирти. Отсюда ясно, что Майтрипада считал, что если говорить о высших воззрениях буддизма, то здесь принципиально важны сущностные наставления Чандракирти. Таким образом, взгляды Майтрипады, а значит и Марпы, - это взгляды школы Чандракирти - прасангики.
> 
> Далее ученик Марпы - Миларэпа - в своей «Песне к пяти сёстрам - (богиням) долгой жизни» заявляет, что хотя даже Будды, тело истины, стадии, пути и т.д., и в том числе даже пустота, не существуют в высшем смысле, но всеведущий Будда определил, что при отсутствии анализа и исследования всё существует для обусловленного сознания. Так что Миларэпа поддерживал непогрешимость взаимозависимого возникновения в сфере относительной истины, так же как необнаружимость с абсолютной точки зрения даже пустоты. В своём различении двух истин подобным образом Миларэпа придерживался истинных непогрешимых взглядов прасангики._


И ещё немного из статьи д-ра Берзина о сравнении пяти тибетских традиций:



> *Подход к медитации на пустотность в высших тантрах*
> 
> _Как уже было сказано, все тибетские школы принимают мадхьямаку как наиболее глубокое учение; однако есть некоторые различия в том, как они понимают и объясняют различные индийские системы буддийской философии. Наиболее ярко эти различия выявляются в том, как мадхьямака понимается и практикуется в высших тантрах. Поскольку это также весьма сложная и глубокая тема, давайте попробуем просто понять некоторые основные моменты._
> 
> _Практика высшей тантры ведет к обретению прямого неконцептуального постижения пустотности посредством тончайшего ума ясного света. Итак, для этого необходимы две составляющие: сознание ясного света и правильное восприятие пустотности._
> 
> _На что делается главный упор в медитации? С точки зрения подхода «самопустоты» ударение в медитации делается на пустотности объекта, воспринимаемого сознанием ясного света. «Самопустота» означает полное отсутствие самосущей природы, наделяющей явления характеристиками. В этом смысле все явления пусты; в них нет существования таким невозможным образом. Этот подход является основным для гелугпа, большинства сакьяпа и дрикунг-кагьюпа, хотя их объяснения несколько отличаются друг от друга в том, что касается тех невозможных образов существования, которых лишены, и, следовательно, «пусты» явления._
> 
> _Другой подход — акцент на медитации на самом уме ясного света, который пуст, т.е. лишен всех более грубых уровней ума или сознания. В этом контексте, сознание ясного света получает имя «инопустота»; оно пусто, т.е. лишено всех прочих, более грубых уровней ума. «Инопустота» — это подход карма-, другпа- и шангпа-кагьюпа, ниьингмапа и некоторых сакьяпа. Конечно, и в объяснениях, и в медитации каждой школы есть некоторые особенности. Итак, одна из главных областей разногласий между тибетскими школами — то, как они определяют «самопустоту» и «инопустоту»; принимают ли они только одну, другую или обе из них; и на каком именно аспекте они делают акцент в медитации, стремясь обрести постижение пустотности умом ясного света._
> ...

----------

Dondhup (05.04.2011), Савелов Александр (06.06.2013)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> но нигде не говорится, что во всех школах шентон не признается.


Как впрочем и не говорится о том, что лишь Гелуг разделяет воззрения Рангтонг, а все остальные школы исключительно Жентонг.
Как бы там ни было, но утверждать подобное было бы ошибкой, ну или, как минимум, - неточностью.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

помнится в Гелук считается природа Будды реально существующей (абсолют), а в Ньингма она не существует как некий абсолют или субстанция и не отделима от шуньяты.
Гендун Чопел что то по этому поводу с гелукпинцами спорил.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

В мануале по мадхъямаке Дзонгсар Кьенце затрагивает тему Рангтонга и Жентонга (начиная со страницы 245, и позже, начиная со страницы 286). 

В частности он пишет, что Ранготонг подходит для устоновления воззрения, а Жентонг - для практики. 

Кроме того он пишет, что многие ламы, придерживающиеся взглядов Жентонг считают как сутры второго поворота, так и сутры третьего поворота являющимися окончательными.

----------

Дондог (01.07.2011), Падма Осел (09.05.2014)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Нда, а на странице 439 обсуждается как раз отличие воззрений Гелуг и трех остальных школ.

----------


## До

> В частности он пишет, что Ранготонг подходит для устоновления воззрения, а Жентонг - для практики.


А почему раздельно?

----------


## Dron

> помнится в Гелук считается природа Будды реально существующей (абсолют), а в Ньингма она не существует как некий абсолют или субстанция и не отделима от шуньяты.


ПРебывающая  природа Будды в Гелуг не то что неотделима от шуньяты, она и есть шуньята.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.07.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> помнится в Гелук считается природа Будды реально существующей (абсолют), а в Ньингма она не существует как некий абсолют или субстанция и не отделима от шуньяты.
> Гендун Чопел что то по этому поводу с гелукпинцами спорил.


C точки зрения мадхьямаки-прасангики все явления, в том числе и природа Будды, лишены реального существования, абсолютной природой всех феноменов является пустотность. Следовательно Гелуг ни как не может разделять подобных убеждений.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

В Гелуг свабхавакаю толкуют как-то иначе, чем других тибетских традициях.
Может имеет отношение к вопросу, может нет (мне лично это все равно).

----------


## Dron

Свабхавакайя и есть пустота ума Будды, в Гелуг.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> А почему раздельно?


Здравствуйте, ДО!

Что раздельно, установление Воззрения и Путь?

Потому что это в общем-то разные вещи.

----------


## До

> Что раздельно, установление Воззрения и Путь?


Установление воззрения и практика.




> Потому что это в общем-то разные вещи.


А почему это разное?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Установление воззрения и практика.
> 
> 
> А почему это разное?


В книге, про которую я писал выше, этот вопрос обсуждается много раз, но я не мог найти адекватной цитаты.
Теперь нашел  :Smilie: 




> Как студент философии Мадхьямака, вы должны выработать определённую привычку относительно того, как вы выражаетесь. Когда прасангики устанавливают воззрение, они не делают никаких утверждений. На этапе установления пути, когда мы говорим о таких вещах, например, как медитация, конечно, есть основа, путь, плод и так далее. Но если кто-то спрашивает: "Существует ли всё это?", то этот вопрос относится к другому отделу – отделу установления воззрения. Такие вопросы как: "Действительно ли всё это существует?" или "Не существует ли это?" относятся к установлению воззрения. Но такие вопросы как: "Каким образом я могу развить преданность к учителю?" или "Как мне очистить загрязнения?", относятся к пути. Это два разных вида вопросов.
> 
> Это очень просто. Предположим, вы спрашиваете Чандракирти, есть ли у него немного питьевой воды в его доме. Если вы испытываете жажду, и вы действительно хотите пить, то он скажет, что да. Но если вы логик и вы здесь для того чтобы провести с ним спор, тогда он будет осторожен и спросит вас, что вы имеете в виду. Всегда существует разница между путём и установлением воззрения.


В целом, установление воззрения - это как карта, а путь, это как движение.

Одного изучения карты недостаточно, чтобы добраться до цели.
С другой стороны, чтобы добраться до цели, не изучая карту, надо быть очень и очень удачливым.

Ну и в принципе, когда мы изучаем воззрение, у нас один дискурс, а когда путь - другой.

----------


## Dron

Это разница между абсолютной и относительной истиной, а не между рантонгом и шентонгом.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Это разница между абсолютной и относительной истиной, а не между рантонгом и шентонгом.


Нет. это разница между установление воззрения и путем, а не  между абсолютной и относительной истиной и не между рантонгом и шентонгом  :Smilie: 

Я поправлю цитату До.

----------


## Dron

> Предположим, вы спрашиваете Чандракирти, есть ли у него немного питьевой воды в его доме. Если вы испытываете жажду, и вы действительно хотите пить, то он скажет, что да.


Относительная истина



> Но если вы логик и вы здесь для того чтобы провести с ним спор, тогда он будет осторожен и спросит вас, что вы имеете в виду.


Абсолютная истина.



> Всегда существует разница между путём и установлением воззрения.


Оба - относительная истина. Хотя и разные явления. Причем здесь шентонг, пока не ясно.

----------


## До

Ранготонг и жентонг это разве не воззрения? 



> В целом, установление воззрения - это как карта, а путь, это как движение.


Получается, что карту берём в одну страну (страна Рангтонг), а едем в другую (страна Жентонг)?

Плюс, возможно, получается ещё один маленький парадокс, что одно воззрение лучше подходит для "уставновления воззрения" (воззрение ради воззрения?), а другое воззрение для практики.

И третий парадокс - разве цель практики не правильное воззрение? (И наоборот.)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И третий парадокс - разве цель практики не правильное воззрение? (И наоборот.)


А вот это не парадокс. Вроде у Таранатхи было сказано - жентонг - основа. Ну и дальше про путь и плод. Для кого-то воззрение - цель, для кого-то путь, для кого-то основа.

----------

Оскольд (12.07.2011)

----------


## До

> А вот это не парадокс. Вроде у Таранатхи было сказано - жентонг - основа. Ну и дальше про путь и плод. Для кого-то воззрение - цель, для кого-то путь, для кого-то основа.


Для тех для кого воззрение "основа", _цель_ воззрения не практика?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Для тех для кого воззрение "основа", _цель_ воззрения не практика?


Неувязочка. Цель есть у практика, а не у возрения. Воззрение - инструмент в какой-то мере.
Позволю себе процитировать вас.




> И третий парадокс - разве цель практики не правильное воззрение? (И наоборот.)


Воззрение и может быть целью практики и не обязано. Это зависит от практика. И от того, что именно вы понимаете под воззрением  :Smilie: 
Так что можно перейти к вопросам - что вы подразумеваете под воззрением, практикой и пр.

----------


## До

> Неувязочка. Цель есть у практика, а не у возрения. Воззрение - инструмент в какой-то мере.


Вы сказали, что есть вариант где воззрение всего лишь _основа_. Основа делается с целью? Например строят фундамент для дома не для того, чтоб построить на нём дом - дом построят в другом месте.




> Воззрение и может быть целью практики и не обязано. Это зависит от практика. И от того, что именно вы понимаете под воззрением 
> Так что можно перейти к вопросам - что вы подразумеваете под воззрением, практикой и пр.


Вероятно, это вопрос к Дзонгсару Кьенце или Артему Онучину - что они подразумевают, что у них это _раздельно_. Я же это пытаюсь у вас выяснить, что вы подразумеваете под установлением воззрения и практикой что это раздельно. Почему вы спрашиваете _моё_ мнение если речь не обо мне? (Моё мнение мне известно.) Вы не видели я спрашивал "_ранготонг и жентонг это разве не воззрения_"?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы сказали, что есть вариант где воззрение всего лишь _основа_. Основа делается с целью? Например строят фундамент для дома не для того, чтоб построить на нём дом - дом построят в другом месте.


Я могу еще раз повторить, что подобные утверждения встречал. И встречал другой вариант, сперва отрабатывается воззрение, а потом на его основании строится и вся остальная основная практика. То есть получаем основу для практики, а не совсем цель. Кстати пример с домом не удачен.

----------


## До

> Сообщение от До
> 
> Вы сказали, что есть вариант где воззрение всего лишь основа. Основа делается с целью? Например строят фундамент для дома не для того, чтоб построить на нём дом - дом построят в другом месте.
> 
> 
> Я могу еще раз повторить, что подобные утверждения встречал. И встречал другой вариант, сперва отрабатывается воззрение, а потом на его основании строится и вся остальная основная практика. То есть получаем основу для практики, а не совсем цель.


Повторите пожалуйста вот что: во фразе "получаем _основу для практики_" - основа не имеет целью практику?




> Кстати пример с домом не удачен.


Пример иллюстрирует то, что нужно проиллюстрировать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Повторите пожалуйста вот что: во фразе "получаем _основу для практики_" - основа не имеет целью практику?


Пустота имеет своей целью практику? Представление об абсолютном и относительном имеют своей целью практику?
И да, и нет. Получаем вопрос - что вы подразумеваете под практикой. Ведь цель определяет для себя практик, а не некие абстрактные представления (так и до ереси недалеко бежать  :Smilie:  ). Вы бы еще сказали, что 8-й путь необходим, хотя в бодхисаттвапитаке он ставится отнюдь не на первое место (наверно я сегодня злой и недобрый).




> Пример иллюстрирует то, что нужно проиллюстрировать.


С вашей точки зрения - да. С моей - нет. Построение компьютерной модели того или иного здания совсем не подразумевает, что в месте нахождения компа будет возведено строение.

----------


## До

> Пустота имеет своей целью практику? Представление об абсолютном и относительном имеют своей целью практику? И да, и нет. Получаем вопрос - что вы подразумеваете под практикой. Ведь цель определяет для себя практик, а не некие абстрактные представления (так и до ереси недалеко бежать  ).


Цель определяет не практик, а учитель, Будда.
А если _сам_, то "так и до ереси недалеко бежать".




> Вы бы еще сказали,


Я спрашиваю.




> С вашей точки зрения - да. С моей - нет. Построение компьютерной модели того или иного здания совсем не подразумевает, что в месте нахождения компа будет возведено строение.


Говорил я, и чтоб пояснить _свою_ мысль я привёл пример её иллюстрирующий. _Следовательно, пример удачен._ Так как выражает то, что должен был выразить и достигает поставленной цели.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Цель определяет не практик, а учитель, Будда.
> А если _сам_, то "так и до ереси недалеко бежать".


Общую цель может и определяет учитель, но ближайшие для себя цели определяет и ученик.




> Говорил я, и чтоб пояснить _свою_ мысль я привёл пример её иллюстрирующий. _Следовательно, пример удачен._


Пример удачен с вашей точки зрения, но не с моей (пример с эскизом здания на компе уже приведен  :Smilie:  )




> Так как выражает то, что должен был выразить и достигает поставленной цели.


Второго примера, который основан на вашем и приводит к абсурду? Тогда действительно достигает цели.

Ну а если по сути, то согласно Таранатхе, прасангика является всё-таки учением, больше относящимся к относительному уровню, а соответственно менее приемлемое для практики, чем жентонг. Это в частности разъясняется в текстах "Сердце жентонга", "Великая мадхьямака высшей колесницы", "21 глубокое значение" и пр.
Что же касается разделения на то жентонг может быть и основой и путем и плодом, так в тексте "Сущность причины, плода и срединности" сказано про жентонг (тут дается как синоним естественному состоянию):
"Естественное состояние, мадхьямака, охватывает и циклическое существование и нирвану. Для живых существ возникает как учение основы, для бодхисаттв - проявляется как путь, для учеников - показывается как плод. Но эти три только способ проявления, поскольку не является для них объектом."

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## До

> Общую цель может и определяет учитель, но ближайшие для себя цели определяет и ученик.


И ближайшую тоже - иначе он не практикует по инструкции.




> Пример удачен с вашей точки зрения, но не с моей (пример с эскизом здания на компе уже приведен  )


Обсуждаем удачность моего примера, а не вашего. Ваш неудачен - согласен.




> Второго примера, который основан на вашем и приводит к абсурду? Тогда действительно достигает цели.


Довести "мой" пример до абсурда исказив его это была уже _ваша_ задача. Я не могу знать заранее, что вы начнёте его искажать, т.е. передёргивать. С примерами так не работают, обращайтесь с аналогиями правильно, понимайте их правильно.




> Ну а если по сути, то согласно Таранатхе


Вы же не готовы отстаивать или объяснять его мнение, вот верх вашей аргмуентации - "_Я могу еще раз повторить, что подобные утверждения встречал_." Ну встречали и хорошо. Я хочу говорить с теми кто может объяснить что к чему.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И ближайшую тоже - иначе он не практикует по инструкции.


Не факт. Инструкции могут быть и на ближайшие цели. Вдобавок одно может не умалять важности другого. Если не согласны - цитируйте тексты.




> Обсуждаем удачность моего примера, а не вашего. Ваш неудачен - согласен.


Ваш неудачен, поскольку может привести к абсурдному следствию в виде другого примера. Пример может быть удачен, если с точки зрения логики в нем нет противоречий. У вашего примера они есть.




> Довести "мой" пример до абсурда исказив его это была уже _ваша_ задача. Я не могу знать заранее, что вы начнёте его искажать, т.е. передёргивать. С примерами так не работают, обращайтесь с аналогиями правильно, понимайте их правильно.


С примерами так работают. Почитайте тексты по логике. У Сакья Пандиты применялся пример с внутренностями тела (когда кто-то считал их приемлемым объектом) и многое другое. И подобные примеры вполне спокойно опровергались как неприемлемые. И не надо говорить, что передергивал ваше высказывание. Всего лишь развил мысль дальше.




> Вы же не готовы отстаивать или объяснять его мнение, вот верх вашей аргмуентации - "_Я могу еще раз повторить, что подобные утверждения встречал_." Ну встречали и хорошо. Я хочу говорить с теми кто может объяснить что к чему.


Вы дочитали мое предыдущее высказывание до конца? Нет? Почитайте еще раз внимательно.

----------

Оскольд (13.07.2011)

----------


## До

> Не факт. Инструкции могут быть и на ближайшие цели. Вдобавок одно может не умалять важности другого. Если не согласны - цитируйте тексты.


Это же очевидно, если строго придерживаться контекста - если человек _практикует_, то он практикует практику, _которую_ ему дал учитель. Если он придумывает практику сам, то это отсебятина - не то, что дал учитель. Что тут цитировать? Всё очевидно и просто, не о чем даже спорить.




> Ваш неудачен, поскольку может привести к абсурдному следствию в виде другого примера.


Любая фраза может быть _передёрнута_ или неправильно понята. Согласны? Это не делает любую фразу неудачной. Нормальные люди спорят не с фразами, а со _смыслом_ фраз.




> Пример может быть удачен, если с точки зрения логики в нем нет противоречий. У вашего примера они есть.


Мой пример демонстрирует противоречие несогласованности _основы_ с _целью_. И делает это успешно.




> С примерами так работают.


С примерами "так" работают софисты и спорщики, потому что это полемические приёмы, чтоб обмануть собеседника. Нормальная практика для древней Индии, но мы не в древней Индии. А так же нормальная практика для некоторых типов людей, но хочется думать, что мы к ним не относимся.




> Почитайте тексты по логике.


Не по логике, а по _методам ведения спора_. Логика, это лишь малая часть этого искусства - инструмент, который можно применять, а можно и не применять.




> У Сакья Пандиты


Не надо только Сакья Пандиту приравнивать к себе. Я не спорил с Сакья Пандитой его примеры и методы дискусси мы не рассматривали.




> И не надо говорить, что передергивал ваше высказывание. Всего лишь развил мысль дальше.


Передёргивание заключалось в прямом искажении _смысла_ примера - так не делают, если не хотят получить логическую ошибку или обмануть собеседника. (Но что может быть нормально в нечестной полемике.) Я ведь вам просто говорю - все что вы там написали в _новом_ примере - я этого не говорил, всё это ко мне не относится, следовательно все претензии по нему к вам.




> Вы дочитали мое предыдущее высказывание до конца? Нет? Почитайте еще раз внимательно.


Читаю:




> Ну а если по сути, то согласно Таранатхе, прасангика является всё-таки учением, больше относящимся к относительному уровню, а соответственно менее приемлемое для практики, чем жентонг.


Это конечно круто, но не отвечает на мой вопрос.




> Это в частности разъясняется в текстах "Сердце жентонга", "Великая мадхьямака высшей колесницы", "21 глубокое значение" и пр.


Здорово, что где-то разьясняется то, что я спросил. Но не в этом треде, где я задал вопрос.




> Что же касается разделения на то жентонг может быть и основой и путем и плодом, так в тексте "Сущность причины, плода и срединности" сказано про жентонг (тут дается как синоним естественному состоянию): "Естественное состояние


Дзонгсар Кьенце или Артем Онучин говоря о _рангтонг_ и _жентонг_ говорили о воззрениях или о естественном состоянии?

Повторяю свой вопрос: почему раздельно - установление воззрения и практика?


Возможно, нужно задать ещё вопрос - Один и тот же человек должен "устанавливать воззрение" рангтонгом, а практиковать с жентонгом *или* тут речь шла о разных типах людей? Скажем, одним людям даётся рангтонг, чтоб они устанавливали воззрение (гелукпинцам например), а другим жентонг, чтоб они практиковали? Я-то решил, что речь идёт про одного человека, который должен сочетать изучение рантонг для установления воззрения и жентонг для практики. Все ответы не касающиеся такого человека мне не интересны. (Об абстрактном различии рангтонг и жентонг например.)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это же очевидно, если строго придерживаться контекста - если человек _практикует_, то он практикует практику, _которую_ ему дал учитель. Если он придумывает практику сам, то это отсебятина - не то, что дал учитель. Что тут цитировать? Всё очевидно и просто, не о чем даже спорить.


Почитайте Нагарджуну. Не всё так прозрачно и четко. 




> Мой пример демонстрирует противоречие несогласованности _основы_ с _целью_. И делает это успешно.


В чём успешно? В том что в одном месте поставят фундамент, а в другом месте дом? Такое бывает. Скажем в Подольске в одном месте выстроили школу, в которую дети ходить не будут, поскольку она никогда не будет функционировать и ее однажды могут снести. Фундамент есть, стены есть, потолки есть. Согласно вашему примеру, все условия соблюдены. По факту - нет, поскольку некоторые условия не были учтены, когда строился фундамент и всё остальное.




> С примерами "так" работают софисты и спорщики, потому что это полемические приёмы, чтоб обмануть собеседника. Нормальная практика для древней Индии, но мы не в древней Индии. А так же нормальная практика для некоторых типов людей, но хочется думать, что мы к ним не относимся.


Нормальная практика - когда пример проверяется логикой и когда оговариваются все остальные условия для того, чтобы он был адекватно воспринят. Если такого нет, то о каком восприятии примера может идти речь? И это не касается в том числе и тех случаев, когда человек "не хочет думать".




> Не по логике, а по _методам ведения спора_. Логика, это лишь малая часть этого искусства - инструмент, который можно применять, а можно и не применять.


Применяйте. Ведь если не анализировать, то можно нести любой бред.




> Не надо только Сакья Пандиту приравнивать к себе. Я не спорил с Сакья Пандитой его примеры и методы дискусси мы не рассматривали.


Я не приравниваю себе. Не выдумывайте.
Я использовал тот же прием, который использовал и он. Или вы считаете что так нельзя? Ошибаетесь.




> Передёргивание заключалось в прямом искажении _смысла_ примера - так не делают, если не хотят получить логическую ошибку или обмануть собеседника. (Но что может быть нормально в нечестной полемике.) Я ведь вам просто говорю - все что вы там написали в _новом_ примере - я этого не говорил, всё это ко мне не относится, следовательно все претензии по нему к вам.


Про ваш пример и пример стройки в Подольске - выше. Наличие фундамента не подразумевает, что там будет дом. Оно подразумевает наличие фундамента.




> Дзонгсар Кьенце или Артем Онучин говоря о _рангтонг_ и _жентонг_ говорили о воззрениях или о естественном состоянии?


О воззрении. Однако естественное состояние иногда выступает объектом воззрения. То есть с точки зрения жентонг говориться как раз о нем, естественном состоянии. Ну а рангтонг оперирует относительным уровнем.




> Повторяю свой вопрос: почему раздельно - установление воззрения и практика?


 :Smilie: 
1. Разные слова
2. Практика это либо привыкание к воззрению, либо использование вторичных методов, которые напрямую с воззрением не связаны, а ориентированы на относительные цели.
3. Воззрение в зависимости от того, кто его пользует, может быть и основой для практики, и целью практики и путем, то есть собственно практикой. Получаем. что они совпадают не всегда.




> Возможно, нужно задать ещё вопрос - Один и тот же человек должен "устанавливать воззрение" рангтонгом, а практиковать с жентонгом *или* тут речь шла о разных типах людей?


Может и один человек. Собственно воззрение жентонг тоже можно конечно расписать с помощью логики, что иногда и делается.
Однако чаще встречается ситуация, когда придерживаются одного типа воззрений.

----------


## До

> Почитайте Нагарджуну. Не всё так прозрачно и четко.


Все прозрачно и чётко и Нагарджуну читать не надо.




> В чём успешно? В том что в одном месте поставят фундамент, а в другом месте дом? Такое бывает.


Конечно бывает - если передёргивать. Как тут:




> Скажем в Подольске в одном месте выстроили школу, в которую дети ходить не будут, поскольку она никогда не будет функционировать и ее однажды могут снести. Фундамент есть, стены есть, потолки есть. Согласно вашему примеру, *все условия соблюдены*. По факту - нет, поскольку некоторые условия не были учтены, когда строился фундамент и всё остальное.


Во-первых при чём тут Подольск, у меня в примере небыло никаких подольсков - это искажение моего примера.
Во-вторых в моём примере фундамент *для* дома строят в одном месте, а дом в другом. В вашем искажении дом вообще не строят. И вы говорите после этого - "все условия соблюдены".
В моём примере ситуация демонстрирует *неразумность* строителей. В вашем примере показана *разумность* строителей? Работать строить фундамент для школы в которую никогда не пойдут дети...




> Нормальная практика - когда пример проверяется логикой и когда оговариваются все остальные условия для того, чтобы он был адекватно воспринят. Если такого нет, то о каком восприятии примера может идти речь? И это не касается в том числе и тех случаев, когда человек "не хочет думать".


У меня всё нормально с примером - показывает, что неразумно строить фундамент для дома в одном месте, а дом в другом. Это вопрос - разумно ли устанавливать _как основу_ воззрение рантонг, чтоб потом практиковать в другом. Основа тогда была бы не связана с целью. Вполне похоже на школу в Подольске.




> Применяйте. Ведь если не анализировать, то можно нести любой бред.


Любой бред нести нельзя, логику применять надо, риторические приёмы применять не надо.




> Я не приравниваю себе. Не выдумывайте. Я использовал тот же прием, который использовал и он. Или вы считаете что так нельзя? Ошибаетесь.


Мы его не обсуждаем. Можете его не упоминать.




> Про ваш пример и пример стройки в Подольске - выше. Наличие фундамента не подразумевает, что там будет дом. Оно подразумевает наличие фундамента.


Там тоже передёргивание. Правда там у вас случайно не получилось даже опровергнуть мой смысл - неразумность такой стройки.




> О воззрении.


Т.е. был оффтоп.




> Однако естественное состояние иногда выступает объектом воззрения.


Когда "_естественное состояние иногда выступает объектом воззрения_" оно не выступает ли так же и объектом практики? Если *да*, то опять нельзя резделить установление воззрения и практику. А меня интересует это разделение.




> 


Что вас так веселит?




> 1. Разные слова


А, сморозили шутку, понятно.




> 2. Практика это либо привыкание к воззрению, либо использование вторичных методов, которые напрямую с воззрением не связаны, а ориентированы на относительные цели.


Относительные цели _практики_ случаем не связаны с относительным воззрением? (Типа рантонга.)




> 3. Воззрение в зависимости от того, кто его пользует, может быть и основой для практики, и целью практики и путем, то есть собственно практикой. Получаем. что *они совпадают не всегда*.


А кто говорил что они совпадают всегда? Опять потеря темы разговора.
Я говорил вот что: "_И третий парадокс - разве цель практики не правильное воззрение? (И наоборот.)_"




> Может и один человек.


Значит мои вопросы остаются в силе.




> Однако чаще встречается ситуация, когда придерживаются одного типа воззрений.


Такая ситуация меня в данном обсуждении не интересует.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Все прозрачно и чётко и Нагарджуну читать не надо.


То, что передает учитель и похоже и не похоже на то, что получает ученик. Слова Нагарджуны. Не мои.




> Т.е. был оффтоп.


Вы невнимательны. Оффтопа не было. Незнание вами терминологии (или непонимание) не означает, что у других подобные проблемы.




> Когда "_естественное состояние_ иногда выступает объектом воззрения" оно так же не выступает ли объектом практики? Если *да*, то опять нельзя резделить установление воззрения и практику. А меня интересует разделение.


Не факт, что выступает объектом практики.




> Что вас так веселит?


Жизнь  :Smilie: 




> Относительные цели _практики_ случаем не связаны с относительным воззрением? (Типа рантонга.)


Связаны с особенностями методов.

----------


## До

> То, что передает учитель и похоже и не похоже на то, что получает ученик. Слова Нагарджуны. Не мои.


Это о другом. Задача ученика понять правильно и практиковать правильно. _Неправильная_ практика очевидно к цели _не приведёт_ в силу своей _неправильности_. Ситуацию где ученик _ошибается_ (или быт между практикой) я очевидно не рассматриваю.




> Вы невнимательны. Оффтопа не было. Незнание вами терминологии (или непонимание) не означает, что у других подобные проблемы.


Я специально задал проверочный вопрос "_Дзонгсар Кьенце или Артем Онучин говоря о рангтонг и жентонг говорили о воззрениях или о естественном состоянии_?" (о котором вы мне приводите цитату) ваш ответ - "_О воззрении_". Следовательно, ваша цитата оффтоп. Не _о том_ о чём я спрашивал. Если я спрашиваю _одно_, а вы мне отвечаете про _другое_, то это разве _по теме_?




> Не факт, что выступает объектом практики.


В большинстве случаев?




> Связаны с особенностями методов.


Методы не подчинены целям?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это о другом. Задача ученика понять правильно и практиковать правильно. _Неправильная_ практика очевидно к цели _не приведёт_ в силу своей _неправильности_. Ситуацию где ученик _ошибается_ (или быт между практикой) я очевидно не рассматриваю.


Я привел высказывание Нагарджуны. С моей точки зрения каждый воспринимает всё индивидуально, со своими особенностями. поэтому искажение будет все равно.




> Следовательно, ваша цитата оффтоп. Не _о том_ о чём я спрашивал. Если я спрашиваю _одно_, а вы мне отвечаете про _другое_, то это разве _по теме_?


Придираетесь? А попробуйте доказать что высказывание Таранатхи к воззрению отношения не имело. Может хоть что-то интересное для себя узнаю  :Smilie: 




> Методы не подчинены целям?


Методы подчинены иногда относительно близким целям, напрямую не связанным с высшим воззрением. Или при этом затрагиваются только некоторые небольшие моменты, связанные с воззрением, но не всё. Так и рангтонг бывает полезен для практика жентонга (кстати о котором жентонге речь - уровня сутра или тантра? ).

----------

Оскольд (14.07.2011)

----------


## До

> Я привел высказывание Нагарджуны. С моей точки зрения каждый воспринимает всё индивидуально, со своими особенностями. поэтому искажение будет все равно.


Докажите, что практиковать искажения правильно и ведёт к просветлению. Может хоть что-то интересное для себя узнаю.  :Smilie: 




> Придираетесь? А попробуйте доказать что высказывание Таранатхи к воззрению отношения не имело. Может хоть что-то интересное для себя узнаю


Сначала вы попробуйте доказать, что практика к воззрению отношения не имеет. Может хоть что-то интересное для себя узнаю.  :Smilie: 




> Методы подчинены иногда относительно близким целям, напрямую не связанным с высшим воззрением.


Так связь есть или нет?  :Smilie: 




> Или при этом затрагиваются только некоторые небольшие моменты, связанные с воззрением, но не всё.


Таки затрагивается?  :Smilie: 




> Так и рангтонг бывает полезен для практика жентонга (кстати о котором жентонге речь - уровня сутра или тантра? ).


Докажите, что я должен отвечать на этот вопрос.  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Докажите, что практиковать искажения правильно и ведёт к просветлению. Может хоть что-то интересное для себя узнаю.


Докажите, что читали и изучали тексты Нагарджуны. В частности комментарий на бхава-самкранти сутру.




> Сначала вы попробуйте доказать, что практика к воззрению отношения не имеет. Может хоть что-то интересное для себя узнаю.


Практика и воззрение - разные вещи по определению. Практика как может полагаться на определенное воззрение. так может и не полагаться, затрагивая только один из второстепенных аспектов. Вам еще не надоело показывать сарказм, когда сами не можете четко давать ответы?




> Так связь есть или нет?


Уже отвечал. Смотрите внимательнее.




> Таки затрагивается?


прочитали не весь ответ, а отреагировали только на одну фразу?  Это называется передергиванием 





> Докажите, что я должен отвечать на этот вопрос.


Это вам решать. Мне всё равно

----------


## До

> Докажите, что читали и изучали тексты Нагарджуны. В частности комментарий на бхава-самкранти сутру.


Докажите, что мне надо это читать и изучать  :Smilie:  для того чтобы понимать что есть разница между тем, что говорит учитель и что понимает ученик. И самое главное тем что должен практиковать ученик - свои _ошибки недопонимания_ или _правильно понятые поучения_ учителя.

Неужели Нагарджуна скажет, что ученик должен практиковать _ошибки_ понимания поучений учителя? Сомневаюсь.  :Smilie: 

Иначе это просто увод от темы.  :Frown:  Меряние кто больше читал. Смело отдаю тут пальму первенства вам - вы больше читали!  :Smilie: 




> Вам еще не надоело показывать сарказм, когда сами не можете четко давать ответы?


Всё что я говорю достаточно чётко и понятно.




> Уже отвечал. Смотрите внимательнее.


Это был риторичекий вопрос - связь _есть_. Её не может не быть.  :Smilie:  Спорить тут неочем.

Предлагаю заинтересованным вернуться к первоначалному тезису о раздельном "установлении воззрения" через (воззрение) рантгтонг и практике соотв. (воззрению) жентонг. А не о том что бывает в жентонг и кто сколько читал.




> прочитали не весь ответ, а отреагировали только на одну фразу?  Это называется передергиванием


Не это назвается передёргиванием. Передёргиванием назывется искажать смысл обсуждаемого тезиса.




> Это вам решать. Мне всё равно


Уход от темы мне не интересен, поэтому я и не отвечаю на такие сюрприз-вопросы:




> кстати о котором жентонге речь - уровня сутра или тантра?


Очевидно, о том о котором говорят Дзонгсар Кьенце или Артем Онучин.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не это назвается передёргиванием. Передёргиванием назывется искажать смысл обсуждаемого тезиса.


Ну процитировав часть ответа вместо всего, вы и осуществили передергивание, так как при частичной цитате смысл высказывания вполне хорошо искажается.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post412444
Разберу семантику высказывания "рантонг подходит для установления воззрения, жентонг подходит для практики".

Здесь "рантонг" не философское воззрение, а некое действие, к нему ведущее, иначе чушь.
ДКР и Онучин римейцы. Положим, что для них "рантонг" = чтение мадхъямпрасангической литературы (также слушание, смотрение, обдумывание и т.п.)
Тогда воззрение устанавливается соответствующее, мадхъямикпрасангическое.
Это воззрение противопоставляется практике в другом предложении. Какой практике? Вероятно, тантр, т.к. в МП с тантрами не очень, там больше созерцают шуняту.
По аналогии, "жентонг" = чтение литературы мадхъямикйогачаринской.
Если так, то "жентонг подходит для практики" можно доосмыслить, как "чтение мадхъямикйогачаринской литературы больше подходит для практики [тантр]".

Отсюда уже видно, что для ДКР или Онучина есть различие между учением "для установки воззрения" (воззрения МП) и "для практики тантр" (мудрость МП тантристу мешает, либо её недостаточно: надо набраться мудрости МЙ).

----------

Карма Палджор (14.07.2011), Оскольд (14.07.2011)

----------


## До

> Ну процитировав часть ответа вместо всего, вы и осуществили передергивание, так как при частичной цитате смысл высказывания вполне хорошо искажается.


Не обязательно.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Разберу семантику высказывания "рантонг подходит для установления воззрения, жентонг подходит для практики".


Сочинять я и сам могу - только зачем? Я задаю вопрос, чтоб _точно_ узнать, что имеется ввиду. То что я там писал про _воззрения_, это не более чем _пояснения_ к моему вопросу. А не некий "правильный ответ" который я якобы хочу навязать (видимо так и подумал filoleg - он постоянно вытягивал из меня "моё" мнение.).




> Здесь "рантонг" не философское воззрение, а некое действие, к нему ведущее, иначе чушь.


Рангтонг это воззрение.
http://www.rigpawiki.org/index.php?title=Rangtong
Из неверной посылки дальше идут неверные следствия.




> в МП с тантрами не очень


В гелуг с вами не согласятся.




> ... По аналогии, "жентонг" = чтение литературы мадхъямикйогачаринской. ...
> _________
> Благодарность от: 
> 
> filoleg (Сегодня)


Лепота.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Рангтонг это воззрение.
> ....
> В гелуг с вами не согласятся.


Я анализировал одно конкретное высказывание не гелугпинцев.
Меня не интересует, как там на самом деле или с чьей то ещё точки зрения.
Меня интересовало, какой смысл несет высказывание Артема Онучина.
Вот какой несёт, я написал.

----------


## До

> Я анализировал одно конкретное высказывание не гелугпинцев.
> Меня не интересует, как там на самом деле или с чьей то ещё точки зрения.
> Меня интересовало, какой смысл несет высказывание Артема Онучина.
> Вот какой несёт, я написал.


Т.е. сочинили.




> Меня интересовало, какой смысл несет высказывание Артема Онучина.


Меня тоже интересует, но вместо того, чтоб сочинять - я спросил. Бдительные граждане, слава богу, меня тут же уличили в "неувязочках".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Бдительные граждане, слава богу, меня тут же уличили в "неувязочках".


За сочинение 3-х парадоксов, а не просто так.

----------


## Dron

> Это воззрение противопоставляется практике в другом предложении. Какой практике? Вероятно, тантр, т.к. в МП с тантрами не очень, там больше созерцают шуняту.


Противопоставлять воззрение и практику все равно что противопоставлять мудрость и метод. 
А то что тантра правильно практикуется только понимающим рантонг, и в других школах считается, не только в Гелуг.
Сказать "в МП с тантрами не очень" все равно что сказать "в праджне с упайей не очень"

Мадхъямака йогачара в Гелуг верным шентонгом не является. Верный шентонг - некоторые сутры 3го поворота, про татхагатагарбху и воззрение изложенное в тантре.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (14.07.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А то что тантра правильно практикуется только понимающим рантонг, ...


Что явлется критерием правильности?
Понимание жентонг мешает или способствует тантре?




> ... и в других школах считается, не только в Гелуг.


Считается только с точки зрения Гелуг, что "в других школах считается..." или не только в Гелуг считается, что "в других школах считается..."?

----------


## Dron

Отсутствие внутренних противоречий и необоснованных суждений.

Понимание способствует.

НЕ только.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Как-то я очень неосторожно бросил то, что сам не понимаю в полной мере.

Приведу цитаты:




> По этому поводу в Тибете было много споров, в особенности, когда рантонг – принимающие пустоту от себя – сказали, что все учения, в которых говорится о просветлённой природе, не являются учениями окончательного смысла, в то время как шентонг – принимающие пустоту от другого – принимают эти учения как окончательные. Обе стороны предоставляют прекрасную логику, доказательства и у каждой есть свои преимущества.
> 
> Многие философы были согласны с тем – и я думаю, это правильно – *что во время установления воззрения, когда практик пытается избавиться от цепляний за действительно существующие явления, метод рантонг замечателен, поскольку он опровергает "действительно существующую" реальность.* А, поскольку, наш курс изучения текста Чандракирти направлен на то, чтобы установить воззрение и, я надеюсь, избавится, в некоторой степени, от цепляния за эго, то мне более удобно использовать комментарии рантонг. Как вы можете вспомнить, у Чандракирти получилось опровергнуть идею о том, что что-либо "действительно существует", и это, в некоторой степени, развило наше мировоззрение, по крайней мере, интеллектуально. *Когда дело касается практики, я думаю, что шентонг очень подходит и очень вдохновляет.* Многие Будды и философы прошлого так говорили, и я думаю, что это прекрасная оценка.
> 
> Я говорил ранее, что многие последователи шентонг очень хороши, вдохновляют и, кроме того, несут большое благословение. *Но я бы хотел прояснить, что каждый раз, когда я говорю что-то хорошее о шентонг, это не означит, что в рантонг этого нет.* 
> 
> 
> *И я думаю, что такие люди как мы, должны использовать оба метода.* Когда мы занимаемся установлением воззрения, и избавляемся от цепляния за явления, как за действительно существующие, мы должны использовать рантонг – пустоту от себя, и мы должны использовать шентонг – пустоту от другого, в большей степени, когда дело касается непосредственно практики пути, который мы установили.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Понимание способствует.


Следование МЙ способствует или препятствует или безразлично для правильной практики тантры?
Следование МЙ совместимо со следованием МП и/или правильной практикой тантры?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Мадхъямака йогачара в Гелуг верным шентонгом не является.


Любопытное высказывание. В гелуг конечно не любят чужие воззрения, но жентонг почему-то допускают.
Что, Гелуг делит воззрения на рантонг и правильный жентонг, и всё это разновидности МП?

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Приведу цитаты:


То есть, похоже, что во время установления воззрения мы устраняем одни омрачения, а во время пути - другие.




Также Ринпоче много раз подчеркивал, то без понимания МП практика Тантры будет неправильной.

И Женгтонг, по мнению Ринпоче (насколько я его понял) не противоречит Рангтонгу, но основывается на нем.

Будда давал учения 3-го поворота основываясь на учениях 2-го поворота. Т.е. мы можем, когда мы говорим о природе ума, о будда-природе, мы автоматически подразумеваем, что она свободна от четырех крайностей, как это объяснено в сутрах праджняпарамита.

----------


## Dron

1) ПРавильная практика- приводящая к ПРобуждению. Следование МЙ не приводит к ПРобуждению.
2) МЙ не совместимо с МП.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Воззрение и практика не могут быть противопоставлены, конечно.

Просто, как я понимаю, когда мы _устанавливаем_ воззрение мы не говорим о пути.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Денис Евгеньев;414193]


> Любопытное высказывание. В гелуг конечно не любят чужие воззрения,


Слишком много эмоций и инопланетян во фразе.



> но жентонг почему-то допускают.


Как верное средство определения отношений между явлениями. 



> Что, Гелуг делит воззрения на рантонг и правильный жентонг, и всё это разновидности МП?


ВСе школы делят воззрения на рантонг и шентонг. По разному определяют их истинность/ложность
В Гелуг:
МП- верный рантонг, МЙ- неверный рантонг
Воззрения тантры- верный шентонг, читтаматра- неверный шентонг.
+ В разных школах есть различия в понимании МП, МЙ
+ Есть различные толкования этих предметов даже внутри самих 4 тибетских школ.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Что такое МЙ?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Правильный жентонг это приложение к рангтонгу. Тантрический бонус.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что такое МЙ?


Мадхъямака йогачара. Я её не отличаю от жентонга, а есть оказывается разница. С точки зрения Гелуг.

----------


## Dron

> Воззрение и практика не могут быть противопоставлены, конечно.
> 
> Просто, как я понимаю, когда мы _устанавливаем_ воззрение мы не говорим о пути.


Установление воззрения=установление пути.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как верное средство определения отношений между явлениями.


Там, наверное, дают уникальные знания:
- у йогачаринов всё "внутри ума"
- йогачарины глупы как дети малые
- "внутри ума" и "снаружи ума" взаимозависят
- стулья условно находятся снаружи
- однако воспринимаются внутрь ума
- свабхавы нет, но она тоже воспринимается
....

----------


## Dron

Таки срыв? :Big Grin:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Таки повеселились. Кто-то аж позеленел.

----------


## Dron

Кто-то  даже вспомнил, иллюстрацию к противостоянию рантонга и шентонга  на материале Чань(что вы сами, по-идее должны были сделать).
История про то, как будущий Патриарх Чань написал стихотворный ответ на стих другого претендента, писавшего о зеркале ума Бодхи, которое следуют очищать от пыли омрачений.
Ответ был про изначальное отсутствие зеркала и пыли. Рантонг.

----------

Еше Нинбо (16.07.2011)

----------


## Пилигрим

Гелукпа не только не разделяют путь и воззрение, но указывают на необходимость их одновременного присутствия. Они вполне одновременно используют мудрость и как цель и как средство пути. Правда справедливости ради надо сказать, что такое возможно только при единственном методе - бодхичите, и воззрении рантонг.

----------

Dondhup (22.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Гелукпа не только не разделяют путь и воззрение, но указывают на необходимость их одновременного присутствия.


У вас Гелуг до запятой не разделяют, а после- вполне разделяют, оба, дескать, должны быть.

----------

Дондог (19.07.2012), Кузьмич (25.08.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Кстати, многие философы, и ДКР в их числе, считают, что Шантидева был мадъхъямиком-йогачарином.
Именно поэтому в Бодхичарьяаватаре он пишет:



> 7 
> 
> Чей злой умысел породил орудия [пыток] ада? 
> Кто создал твердь из раскаленного железа? 
> И откуда взялись все эти женщины? 
> 
> 8 
> 
> Мудрый сказал, что все это - 
> [Порождение] порочного ума.


Так что я бы не стал принижать это воззрение.

----------

Оскольд (18.07.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так что я бы не стал принижать это воззрение.


Всё гораздо страшнее. Один из текстов Нагарджуны также относят к жентонгу.

----------

Оскольд (19.07.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Всё гораздо страшнее. Один из текстов Нагарджуны также относят к жентонгу.


Вообще, согласно мануалу по мадхъямаке, который я сейчас изучаю, рангтон vs жентонг - это чисто тибетские разборки. Нагарджуна ничего не знал про  жентонг  :Smilie: 

В индии были разборки мадхъямака-прасангика vs читтаматра vs  мадхъямака-саутантрика. МЙ, насколько я понял, относится к последней.

Но текст Нагарджуны не может относиться к МЙ, так как разделение на  мадхъямаку-прасангику и мадхъямаку-саутантрику придумали ученики Нагарджуны (причем далекие).

У Нагарджуны была чистая мадхъямака  :Smilie: 

А Вы как и Денис Евгеньев, считаете, что МЙ = Жентонг? (Я просто не очень разбираюсь).

----------


## Гьямцо

> Кстати, многие философы, и ДКР в их числе, считают, что Шантидева был мадъхъямиком-йогачарином.
> Так что я бы не стал принижать это воззрение.


Это, думается, недоразумение. Многие высказывания, как раз подобные этому высказыванию Шантидевы, - или, скажем, некоторые высказывания Нагарджуны, - можно интерпретировать как с точки зрения МП, так с точки зрения МЙ.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вообще, согласно мануалу по мадхъямаке, который я сейчас изучаю, рангтон vs жентонг - это чисто тибетские разборки. Нагарджуна ничего не знал про  жентонг 
> 
> В индии были разборки мадхъямака-прасангика vs читтаматра vs  мадхъямака-саутантрика. МЙ, насколько я понял, относится к последней.
> 
> Но текст Нагарджуны не может относиться к МЙ, так как разделение на  мадхъямаку-прасангику и мадхъямаку-саутантрику придумали ученики Нагарджуны (причем далекие).
> 
> У Нагарджуны была чистая мадхъямака 
> 
> А Вы как и Денис Евгеньев, считаете, что МЙ = Жентонг? (Я просто не очень разбираюсь).


Вообще-то один труд Нагарджуны последователи жентонга относят к этому направлению. Правда они добавляют, что последователи обычной мадхьямаки считали что Нагарджуна своих взглядов не менял. гимн дхармадхату. Его последователи жентонга туда относят. Вдобавок к текстам жентонга относятся и некоторые сутры махаяны.

----------


## Dron

> Кстати, многие философы, и ДКР в их числе, считают, что Шантидева был мадъхъямиком-йогачарином.
> Именно поэтому в Бодхичарьяаватаре он пишет:
> 
> 
> Так что я бы не стал принижать это воззрение.


НЕ принижайте, просто полностью Бодичарьяаватару прочитайте, в одной из глав аргументация против читтаматры, не помню в какой, сорри.

----------


## Dron

> Всё гораздо страшнее. Один из текстов Нагарджуны также относят к жентонгу.


Да все вообще очень страшно, оказывается среди сутр 3го поворота, некоторые в Гелуг принимаются как верный шентонг, часть- нет.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> НЕ принижайте, просто полностью Бодичарьяаватару прочитайте, в одной из глав аргументация против читтаматры, не помню в какой, сорри.


очевидно, в девятой  :Wink: 

читтаматра != МЙ

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> История про то, как будущий Патриарх Чань написал стихотворный ответ на стих другого претендента, писавшего о зеркале ума Бодхи, которое следуют очищать от пыли омрачений.
> Ответ был про изначальное отсутствие зеркала и пыли. Рантонг.


Не знаю китайского, но в переводе не говорится про их изначальное отсутствие.
Про чистоту и безопорность что-то было.

Возможно, это правильная читтаматра, а не то непонятное воззрение, с которым спорят МП.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В индии были разборки мадхъямака-прасангика vs читтаматра vs  мадхъямака-саутантрика. МЙ, насколько я понял, относится к последней.


Мадхъямаку делят (в Тибете) на прасангику и сватантрику.
Затем сватантрику делят на саутрантику-сватантрику и йогачару-сватантрику (она же просто МЙ или ЙМ).
В Индии же были разборки мадхъямиков-реалистов с мадхъямиками-идеалистами.

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Мадхъямаку делят (в Тибете) на прасангику и сватантрику.
> Затем сватантрику делят на саутрантику-сватантрику и йогачару-сватантрику (она же просто МЙ или ЙМ).
> В Индии же были разборки мадхъямиков-реалистов с мадхъямиками-идеалистами.


В мануале, который я читаю, написано, что прасангику основали Буддапалита и Чандракирти, которые были индийскими последователями Нагарджуны, а  сватантрику - Бхавивека, который был индийским же последователем Нагарджуны. Так что это совсем не тибетские разборки (ну по крайней мере начались они точно не в Тибете).

А про  мадхъямиков-реалистов с мадхъямиками-идеалистами я впервые слышу :Smilie: 

Может быть мадхъямики-реалисты - это  мадхъямики-прасангики, которые принимают опыт обывателя, а  мадхъямики-идеалисты - это  мадхъямики-сватантрики, которые принимают теории на относительном уровне?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В мануале, который я читаю, написано, что прасангику основали Буддапалита и Чандракирти, которые были индийскими последователями Нагарджуны, а  сватантрику - Бхавивека, который был индийским же последователем Нагарджуны. Так что это совсем не тибетские разборки (ну по крайней мере начались они точно не в Тибете).


Учителя такие были, каждый со своими взглядами на писания Нагарджуны. И были разборки между ними.
Но есть мнение у исследователей, что тибетская классификация была индийцам неизвестна.  :Smilie: 




> А про  мадхъямиков-реалистов с мадхъямиками-идеалистами я впервые слышу


Первые (Бхававивека, например) строго против йогачары (при этом йогачару они сами называют реализмом, т.к. там якобы реально существует алая-виджняна).
Вторые (Шантаракшита например) перенимают элементы Й.




> Может быть мадхъямики-реалисты - это  мадхъямики-прасангики, которые принимают опыт обывателя, а  мадхъямики-идеалисты - это  мадхъямики-сватантрики, которые принимают теории на относительном уровне?


Опыт обывателя они все принимают, только "условно" и с лютым, бешеным отрицанием свабхавы (самосущности, самобытия и т.п.).
Но мадхъямики-реалисты конечно не считают себя реалистами. Ведь они спорят с кем-то, кого они называют реалистами (т.е. с реалистами в ещё большей степени).

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

На мой слух, прасангика и сватантрика типично санскритские слова, а не тибетские.

А реалисты vs идеалисты вообще из западной философии.

Как будет идеалист на санскрите или по-тибетски?




> Первые (Бхававивека, например) строго против йогачары (при этом йогачару они сами называют реализмом, т.к. там якобы реально существует алая-виджняна).
> Вторые (Шантаракшита например) перенимают элементы Й.


Вы йогачарой называете читтаматру?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> На мой слух, прасангика и сватантрика типично санскритские слова, а не тибетские.


Тибетские лоцавы знали санскрит, представляете?




> А реалисты vs идеалисты вообще из западной философии.
> 
> Как будет идеалист на санскрите или по-тибетски?


Там свои названия были конечно. Нет точного соответствия.




> Вы йогачарой называете читтаматру?


Читтаматра (только психика), это одна из доктрин йогачары (целой системы или школы).

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Должно быть у нас слишком разные источники информации о структуре и истории буддийских школ...

----------


## Caddy

Очень интересные лекции по истории мадхьямаки: Ярослав Комаровский. История Мадхьямаки в Тибете. Бодхичарья-аватара (Парамита Мудрости) http://dharma.ru/details/548
В №36 журнала "Буддизм России" также был опубликован конспект этих лекций. Можно на сайте БР скачать весь номер, а вот тут лежит отсканированная именно эта статья: http://www.rapidshare.ru/2681502

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (21.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Первые (Бхававивека, например) строго против йогачары (при этом йогачару они сами называют реализмом, т.к. там якобы реально существует алая-виджняна).


Новейший аргумент. По которому вайбхашика перестает быть реализмом.
И по которому Бхававивека не отрицает относительную алайя виджняну. Breaking news/Double!

----------


## D ron

> До тех пор пока не будут доступны на русском тексты Нагарджуны и других Учителей, все разговоры сведутся к анекдоту о том что Битлз не нравится одному человеку по тому что песню их напел ему другой человек. Мне их пел друг поэтому они мне не нравятся.


Тексты уже доступны.

Устанавливать критерий "до тех пор" вы можете, только имея ясновидение, с помощью коего вам и явилась ущербность комментариев "от друзей". Если ясновидения нет, то своим утверждением вы пытаетесь уровнять логику и индивидуальные ассоциации, что ошибочно.

----------

